# Wasted Walk



## Space Face (Mar 25, 2021)

Walked a total of 7.5 miles today.  Took in a river bank hoping for a Heron, Dippers or Goosander.  Nope, only ten a penny Mallards.  Hey ho, at least I burned off a few calories.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh well you got out for a walk


----------



## PJM (Mar 25, 2021)

Walks are never wasted.  Nice shots of the Mallards.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 25, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Oh well you got out for a walk





PJM said:


> Walks are never wasted.  Nice shots of the Mallards.



Cheers lads.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 25, 2021)

Spaceface
Pm sent


----------



## Space Face (Mar 25, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Spaceface
> Pm sent



OK, I'll have a look.


----------



## nokk (Mar 25, 2021)

beautiful, golden light.


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 25, 2021)

They are very nice! I really like #4


----------



## Space Face (Mar 26, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> They are very nice! I really like #4




Thank you,


----------



## Space Face (Mar 26, 2021)

nokk said:


> beautiful, golden light.




Cheers.  They were taken about midday.  I think it's as a result of the sunlight diffusing off the peat stained water.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 26, 2021)

So long as you don't start walking like a duck, walking is good for you. Wish I could walk that far.

Oh, the pics .... no comment. 














Ha! Just kidding, that's a very nice set even though they are "just mallards." They're beautiful mallards, Chappie! I captured a few me self yesterday.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 26, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> So long as you don't start walking like a duck, walking is good for you. Wish I could walk that far.
> 
> Oh, the pics .... no comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Space Face (Mar 26, 2021)

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > So long as you don't start walking like a duck, walking is good for you. Wish I could walk that far.
> ...




If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, looks like a duck........................................  Actually my nickname at school was Ducks.  Not any more tho.  I'll not tell you my nickname of the past quarter of a century

Yeah, the pics are not worthy of comment, I know that. But thanks anyway


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 26, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



Put your better half on, I bet she'll tell me.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 26, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



She won't.  She does as I say.  I'm the Boss in this house.


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice !


----------



## Space Face (Mar 27, 2021)

Ta!


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 27, 2021)

Space Face said:


> She won't.  She does as I say.  I'm the Boss in this house.



Don't kid yourself!

I'd probably have ended up shooting the water, (northern waterways are often much more active & interesting than the flat stuff round here)  only to find just after I'd set up with the wrong lens a heron put in a brief appearance...


----------



## ClickHouseBD (Mar 29, 2021)

They are calm and peaceful.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## BD-photog (Apr 3, 2021)

Obviously not a wasted walk. Look at all the love you've gotten here (not to mention the lovely photos and the exercise).


----------



## Space Face (Apr 4, 2021)

BD-photog said:


> Obviously not a wasted walk. Look at all the love you've gotten here (not to mention the lovely photos and the exercise).



Thank you.


----------

